# Radius Dish



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Anybody here make a radius dish? I was going to buy a couple since the two I have seems to be warped.( should have reinforced them)...I would like to try and make some....Any suggestions...Larry


----------



## mikemcnerney (Jul 28, 2008)

what size are you thinking. I have the set up & am considering making a 30'
Shane at high mountain is an option.
Mike McNerney, ottawa


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hi Mike...I am looking at making a 30' and a 15'...Shane is an good option and if this don't work out I will be buying from him...Larry


----------



## TonyD (Jan 11, 2010)

i've been thinking of doing the same thing. I found this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFFvrHHct70&NR=1

also in Fine Woodworking 201 Tips #017014 there's a neat trick with a hand held belt sander where a contoured piece of wood is placed behind the sanding belt which gives a curve to the belt instead of a flat surface. It might work. As always with MDF get some serious ventilation set up before you sand and wear a good dust mask!


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is the best youtube tutorial I know about making radius dish.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvGemvizrz4

But it's not a simple task. You might find that buying one is expensive, but it'll save you the hassle...

Good luck!


Alain Moisan
Les Guitares Moisan
www.guitaresmoisan.com


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hi Alain...Chris has a lot of good tutorials on you tube....This one is a bit complicated to me....I am going to make two curved rails and move my router along the curve while spinning the dish....Hope it works...I'll take some pics and let you know how it comes out..Are you the Moisan o" Les Guitares Moisan" If so GREAT looking guitars.......Larry


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes Larry, I am.

Thanks a lot!


Alain Moisan
Les Guitares Moisan
www.guitaresmoisan.com


----------

